# How to store shroom chocolates without loss of potency?



## John Rambo (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello,
About a month ago I made shroom chocolates(grind shrooms and add to melted chocolate).After I made them I just put them inside some aluminum foil inside my fridge(no bag or anything). Do you think these lost a lot of potency(cant eat to test)?Also,what is the best way to store them?


----------



## John Rambo (Mar 15, 2011)

I really need to know guys.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, If you can't eat it ... you should dissect one and look under a 
BLACK light .... it should glow purple.


----------



## NP88 (Mar 15, 2011)

Vacuum package and freeze those suckers? Or refrigetate


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Mar 15, 2011)

eat as many as u can. storage in the stomach is key.


----------



## rusmokingyet (Mar 15, 2011)

(cant eat to test)?

if you made them why cant you eat them?


----------



## John Rambo (Mar 15, 2011)

rusmokingyet said:


> (cant eat to test)?
> 
> if you made them why cant you eat them?


I may or may not be selling them to a friend.


----------



## rusmokingyet (Mar 15, 2011)

John Rambo said:


> I may or may not be selling them to a friend.


i see, well testing them yourself seems to be the most efficient way to be sure


----------



## canndo (Mar 15, 2011)

The odds are that if they are in chocolate, and wrapped in your refrig, they havn't lost much potency. Of course you did grind them up. I have had little loss of potenecy in whole well dried shrooms that were vacuum packes and stored in a cool, dark dry place for 5 years.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 15, 2011)

there you have it.

vacuum package
then put in cool place wrapped up.

that easy 

Oxygen
Heat
Light kill psilocybin.

*same with LSD everyone!!!* 

wrap in tin foil. after being air tight
then store in cool place


----------



## Energi2DmaxX (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah man just freeze them


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 16, 2011)

NP88 said:


> Vacuum package and freeze those suckers? Or refrigetate


Vacuum seal is very smart. Double vacuumed is even smarter...lay those in the freezer if not eaten in a long time.... let them defrost like a lamb chop and do the mushroom grits on those capped bitches


----------

